# So What's your nickname at school ?????



## mad567 (May 23, 2010)

Well title says all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...........

People usually call me gregar......It stuck on me because of my email....
A girl in the school asked me for my email so i told her and that's how she calls me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Later on people started calling me Gregar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......

So what's yours ??????


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

They call me..




Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Stephanie...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Mazzeltof.

Know David Hasselhoff? Actor in Knight Rider? Yeah, him. There's a parody of the film by a Dutch website called Mastermovies, and the actor in the parody is called Mazzeltof. Now those chaps at school say I kinda look like him and they started calling me Mazzeltof. First it was only a select few, now almost the entire school calls me that. But I don't care since I think the parody is hilarious and so they're giving me a compliment


----------



## mad567 (May 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mazzeltof.
> 
> Know David Hasselhoff? Actor in Knight Rider? Yeah, him. There's a parody of the film by a Dutch website called Mastermovies, and the actor in the parody is called Mazzeltof. Now those chaps at school say I kinda look like him and they started calling me Mazzeltof. First it was only a select few, now almost the entire school calls me that. But I don't care since I think the parody is hilarious and so they're giving me a compliment



LoL  i like that nickname


----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

lowietje


----------



## giratina16 (May 23, 2010)

The Joker


----------



## mad567 (May 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Joker


Don't tell me you are serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why so serious hehee


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2010)

We call each other by our first names. Won't tell you guys what my name is though


----------



## giratina16 (May 23, 2010)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, it was because I dyed my hair green once, and I'm funny.


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Because you are a dwarf ... i did it too and they call me Hulk


----------



## luke_c (May 23, 2010)

Luke or Lukob


----------



## B-Blue (May 23, 2010)

Ben.


----------



## Satangel (May 23, 2010)

'Fellaini'

Fellaini is this guy btw:






Fantastic player, from Belgium!


----------



## prowler (May 23, 2010)

Dean.


----------



## Sanderino (May 23, 2010)

My real name is Sander.
They call me just Sander, San or Sannie


----------



## Laxus (May 23, 2010)

Everyone calls me Cloud because two years ago my 360 GT was C for cLoUd and it just grew on everyone. My family members even call me Cloud.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> lowietje


As in: Lowietje from Baantjer?


----------



## Satangel (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> XLarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You solved a shitload of cases Lowietje!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 23, 2010)

In school they called me Big D or Ponsón


----------



## DarkShadow96 (May 23, 2010)

LA= my Initials. Or, they sometimes call me Shadow cause I am a bit sadistic


----------



## Theraima (May 23, 2010)

At school, people mostly use Lightning(in finnish its Salama) when speaking to me. This is all because about a year ago, I had shoes which had Brazil colors in it and people said it was like a lightning.


----------



## Frost>>&gt (May 23, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> 'Fellaini'
> 
> Fellaini is this guy btw:
> 
> ...




ah ha, So your pretty good at soccer then? As for the comment under your avatar. I love soccer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"lowietje"

How do you even pronounce that? lol they call me tombo ( I know, lame) my name is tom.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

low-ee-chuh

Quite easy to pronounce in English, I guess.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 23, 2010)

My current nickname is of course Blaze, everyone calls me that. Pretty easy to pronounce. But my nickname in school was actually Squall because I was a moody bastard in a black coat with white fur.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 23, 2010)

My actual name is Frank

I don't like nicknames because my actual name is already short by itself. You can't make it shorter like "Fran" or "Frank".. That's just plain weird o_0

But sometimes people call me "Frankie Tankie" or "Frank The Tank" (I don't know where that came from o_o')


----------



## Danny600kill (May 23, 2010)

Well my friends call me Pezz and my girlfriend calls me Danny, then my family call me Dan

I'm called Pezz due to my second name


----------



## imshortandrad (May 23, 2010)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> My actual name is Frank
> 
> I don't like nicknames because my actual name is already short by itself. You can't make it shorter like "Fran" or "Frank".. That's just plain weird o_0
> 
> But sometimes people call me "Frankie Tankie" or "Frank The Tank" (I don't know where that came from o_o')




I like Fran.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (May 23, 2010)

My name is Zuriel

my nicknames inlude:

Z
ceral
zeral
zurry
vern


----------



## Satangel (May 23, 2010)

Frost>>> said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never been in a soccer club actually, I only play in my garden and sometimes with friends.
When we play soccer during gymnastics the people who are in a soccer club usually aren't that much better than me, so yeah, I guess I'm quite good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fellaini is a beast, hopefully I'll earn as much money as him one day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But they don't call me Fellaini for my soccer skills, they call me like that because my hair is kind of the same.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 23, 2010)

The girls call me Reese, Reeses Cup, Reesey Piecey, cause the last 4 letter of my name "rice" is pronounced "Reese".

The guys call me Brooklyn because that is my hometown.


----------



## bluebowser31 (May 23, 2010)

they used to call me martini...


----------



## neveras (May 23, 2010)

Ozzy due to my last name.


----------



## Gore (May 23, 2010)

CIoudy_cLoUd said:
			
		

> Everyone calls me Cloud because two years ago my 360 GT was C for cLoUd and it just grew on everyone. My family members even call me Cloud.


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 23, 2010)

I have been called many variations of my name.
Some of which include:
benwich
Bammer
Ben (The simple one)
Benny (Not my preference, but I'll respond to it)
Ammer (My last name)

Bammer seems to be the most popular.
Though benwich was the original nickname I got.
So I combined them to make my username!


----------



## Berthenk (May 23, 2010)

Don't really have a nickname at school... nothing I can think of or remember....


----------



## Bake (May 23, 2010)

CIoudy_cLoUd said:
			
		

> Everyone calls me Cloud because two years ago my 360 GT was C for cLoUd and it just grew on everyone. My family members even call me Cloud.



Yeah, I don't believe you. Surprised fanboy such as you doesn't have Cloud on his avatar.

Anyway, as for me, people call me by my last name or not at all.


----------



## Laxus (May 23, 2010)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> CIoudy_cLoUd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep they do. And another nickname that they called me was Ray Ray because well my real name is Raymond.


----------



## rikuumi (May 23, 2010)

rikuumi


----------



## Quanno (May 23, 2010)

They call me mat-man.

Few days ago when i walked into the classroom they started to sing the bat-man theme song... but with mat-man...


----------



## Bake (May 23, 2010)

CIoudy_cLoUd said:
			
		

> ortomedius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well okay.


----------



## Jax (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Sephi (May 23, 2010)

I am referred to as "J-remy". Parody of Remy Buxaplenty from Fairly Odd Parents. Some said with crazy random things like "J-remy 2 dollars and 25 cents in his jeans"  "J-remy with all the money in the world" .

Later that was mixed with beans, due to Jerry Beans Man (Yu-Gi-Oh card, not my dish but friends like them), I was having a weird argument with a crazy man about my first name being Jerry Beans and how there can be a space. Anyways that stuck and I was then sometimes called "J-remy lots of beans in his pants" etc. Fun times back in highschool, some months ago.


----------



## Jaems (May 23, 2010)

Faggot.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## Hadrian (May 23, 2010)

It was just plain old "Hads" until after I turned 14 and that became "fish fingers".

I was seeing this girl and some kid reckoned he caught me fingering her, never happened sadly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Just remembered.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2010)

Harry (short for Harrison) or occasionally Herbs. Don't know where that came from.

I hate those douchers though that just invent stupid fucking nicknames for themselves. Like there's this one girl, her name is Aubree, but she *insists* people call her Luna (for the cherry on top, it's short for "Lunacy"), to the point, she'll sometimes ONLY respond to Luna, despite the fact everyone knows damn well her name is Aubree. It fucking pisses me off. If you develop a nickname over time because of an inside joke or something that's fine, but to make fucking retard names so you can sound like a goddamn Twilight extra is retarded.


----------



## iFish (May 23, 2010)

People call me

"Geoff" or people who know me online cal me ifish :/

Or. Shapcy since my last name


----------



## dinofan01 (May 23, 2010)

Don't have one. My name is too weird for one.


----------



## Hadrian (May 23, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I hate those douchers though that just invent stupid fucking nicknames for themselves. Like there's this one girl, her name is Aubree, but she *insists* people call her Luna (for the cherry on top, it's short for "Lunacy"), to the point, she'll sometimes ONLY respond to Luna, despite the fact everyone knows damn well her name is Aubree. It fucking pisses me off. If you develop a nickname over time because of an inside joke or something that's fine, but to make fucking retard names so you can sound like a goddamn Twilight extra is retarded.


In my school that would have never happened.  Even the toughest kid never got the nickname they chose.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, same here, wtf Guild, that's one fucked up girl... I wouldn't know why she wants people to call her that, even if she likes the name better than her real one...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> We call each other by our first names. Won't tell you guys what my name is though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because of your surname.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 23, 2010)

My classmates often call me 'Chineesje'. Which means little Chinese. xD


----------



## Jakob95 (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Mazzeltof.
> 
> Know David Hasselhoff? Actor in Knight Rider? Yeah, him. There's a parody of the film by a Dutch website called Mastermovies, and the actor in the parody is called Mazzeltof. Now those chaps at school say I kinda look like him and they started calling me Mazzeltof. First it was only a select few, now almost the entire school calls me that. But I don't care since I think the parody is hilarious and so they're giving me a compliment


Mazzeltof means congratulations in Hebrew.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? They said that to me at school, but I didn't believe them. So it is true...


----------



## Jakob95 (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's one of the only 10 Hebrew words I know.


----------



## xylos (May 23, 2010)

They call me Wolverine because my hair and I are just that Badass


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's like one of those "emo but not really emo" chicks you find nowadays. Like the Twatlight tards out there. Tries to act mopey and shit but doesn't actually feel mopey. Just writes dark poetry and listens to shitty music. If it helps, her partner-in-cunt insists on using shitty nicknames too.


----------



## Gore (May 23, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Harry (short for Harrison) or occasionally Herbs. Don't know where that came from.
> 
> I hate those douchers though that just invent stupid fucking nicknames for themselves. Like there's this one girl, her name is Aubree, but she *insists* people call her Luna (for the cherry on top, it's short for "Lunacy"), to the point, she'll sometimes ONLY respond to Luna, despite the fact everyone knows damn well her name is Aubree. It fucking pisses me off. If you develop a nickname over time because of an inside joke or something that's fine, but to make fucking retard names so you can sound like a goddamn Twilight extra is retarded.


reminds me..  My friend's fat anime loving friend Michelle, she would only go by "Crimson" or "Axel".
Due to this I never addressed her.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 23, 2010)

No nickname at school.
However any friends i've met over the internet call me Hells or Malice in real life instead of my real name, probably out of habit.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 23, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ugh, same here, my brother has a chubby anime-chick, and she wants people to call her "pooka"


----------



## Edgedancer (May 24, 2010)

Because I have a twin, we were called JHoy and AHoy, me bing JHoy.


----------



## Beats (May 24, 2010)

Mine is Fag. Everyone loves a fag!


----------



## Hypershad12 (May 24, 2010)

Mine is "Mahogany."(really weird story behind that one) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Or some times "Bloggy," because I have a blog.


----------



## BoxShot (May 24, 2010)

Tio because it is somewhat related to how my last name is.


----------



## outgum (May 24, 2010)

I get called J-Dog now...
I started hangng out with a girl i like and she introduced me to her friends and stuff and he forgot my name but knew it started with a J and J-Dog was born!


----------



## Rayder (May 24, 2010)

I never had a nickname in school.   From what I remember, no one really did.  I guess it just wasn't a big thing back in the 70's and 80's around here.


----------



## Zerousen (May 24, 2010)

Well, my name is Saki Fujita( same name as the person who basically gave Miku her voice), and later on, when Vocaloid was getting popular, My friends would call me Miku.It was confusing at first, but I got used to it. 

"Hey Miku, did you do your homework yet?" 
"I thought her name was Saki"
"Wait, What?!"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 24, 2010)

Just realized my last post really sounded like something Hadrian would've said :|

Anyway, here's how Herbs came about.

So some time in like 7th grade or so we were fooling around with Photoshop and my friend cropped my face onto a Carebear and people started calling me "Harrbear" (pronounced "hair bear"). I know, clever. Then another friend Taylor, started saying it in this weird voice that eventually started sounding like "Herbs". Then people started calling me Herb (or "Hairbs"). Well, two people do. "That" girl and Taylor.

Or maybe it's because I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Just realized my last post really sounded like something Hadrian would've said :|


I see no resemblance.  There was no ... no extreme sexual talk and you didn't try to molest anyone.


----------



## Potticus (May 24, 2010)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> My actual name is Frank
> 
> I don't like nicknames because my actual name is already short by itself. You can't make it shorter like "Fran" or "Frank".. That's just plain weird o_0
> 
> But sometimes people call me "Frankie Tankie" or "Frank The Tank" *(I don't know where that came from o_o')*



OLD SCHOOOL



I go by Potts, my last name.
Hell I don't even know if anyone knows my first name anymore.

I give the best names
My friends name is Joseph
I call him
Jaheebajizzle


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was also written in proper English, but we'll keep that topic for another day.


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ^


----------



## Salax (May 24, 2010)

When I was in 4th grade, my teacher gave me the nickname "Scribe". Now only one person calls me that.


----------



## mrfatso (May 24, 2010)

Well, i only have a nickname in primary school when i was 9 ~ 12 or around that period, i was called changi after Singapore's changi airport mostly because that's what my name would have been if someone accidentally mispronounce it.


----------



## BlackDave (May 24, 2010)

Dave... people are so lazy to even pronounce two syllables lol

My step-dad calls me Kumba because of that ride in Bush Gardens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And some friends at soccer games would call me Kenya even though I'm not from there (But because I am African, they wanted to give me a name from there  XD)

Edit: At work since most of the workers are Hispanic, they decided to call me Cino (which either means Chinese or Curly hair). And then this one girl who works there started texting me in the middle of the night so I started nicknaming her Vampire (to make fun of Twilight mostly) so she decided to call me Weanie >_<

and now she calls me Mr. Weanie Winkle WTF!!! XD


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 24, 2010)

Chaz.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Chaz.


Chaz.










HAAAX


----------



## Raika (May 24, 2010)

Either Joe or Sleepyboy.


----------



## iPikachu (May 24, 2010)

hwiee

i think.


----------



## Forstride (May 24, 2010)

"Caugs" - Pronounced "Cogs"

It's based off of my last name.  Or they just call me by my full last name (Caughey).


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 24, 2010)

When I was @ primary school (many MANY years ago) my nickname was 'Witch' - I never really knew how I got THAT

In Comprehensive/Secondary school: it was 'Shorty' - 'cos I was quite small for my age (compared to everyone else) 

When I started College: Kermit (or 'Kerms' for short) - the story goes that the first day I arrived I was all in green (clothes/bag/shoes etc), but for the life of me I don't remember EVER owning Green trousers OR shoes

It carried over when I started work - but most just called me 'Kerms' for short (those who knew me from College that is) - but those who didn't just call me by my real name now


----------



## R2DJ (May 24, 2010)

Real name: Raphael

Pre-school - Raprap / Digimon addict (when Digimon was at its prime) / (Ra)Paella (A Spanish food)
Secondary school - Rap/my surname/Ra-fail
College - Raph

I have yet to be given a silly nick at university


----------



## Sstew (May 24, 2010)

Real name: Taylor
They just call me Taylor, Tay, T, Stewy, Stewbear


----------



## Twiffles (May 24, 2010)

A long time ago everyone in a computer class used to play Counter Strike. In-game name = What they called you.
At first it was "Misora". Usually in the context of "WHO THE HELL IS MISORA?!"
Then somehow it became "Bridger" because they confused me for someone else.
Nowadays it's "Skye" or "Soy", usually the former; sometimes it's "Boss".

We call one of my friends "Snorlax" because he eats and sleeps a lot. Good thing he thought of it himself.

Yup. I need better names or something.


----------



## Ace (May 24, 2010)

Real Name: Simon
Many of my teachers have called me Slimeon, Simeon (pronounced: Syme-ee-awn), and my family calls me Slimes or Slime. The latter nickname showed up when I went in 3rd grade, where I was given a present, namely a bottle of slime. One day later, I took and made a giant mess of my slime on the floor and on a sofa. My nickname has since then been Slimes in my family.

My friends call me Seaman and Aquaman, or just my normal name, because I'm a great swimmer and because my fingers are (according to my friends) unusually webbed.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

Usually 'Case or Casey, which is my real name.

EDITne of my schoolmate's nicknames is "T-Daddy." Everybody thinks they're ghetto around there.


----------

